# Watch Your Step



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice. Nothing like a diamondback hiding under a pallet. On a related note whatever happened to that baby Bobcat?


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

lol.. i was just going to ask the same thing


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

At least with them snakes around you don't have to worry about the pocket gophers overtaking your yards and putting mounds of dirt in front of the hive entrances.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

The Baby Bob was taken in by a wildlife rehab group and is now an ambassador at school presentations and so forth. Too bonded with people to go back. Saw him a couple weeks ago, livin the life of Reilly, likes to play ball, etc.


----------

